# Champaign County



## basementguru (Apr 15, 2014)

Anyone having any luck yet?


----------



## shroomin fred (Apr 16, 2013)

Not yet, but shouldn't be long. If we get rain tonight, I think late this week and next will be good. The season could easily extend into the latter half of the first week of May and into the second week based on the long range weather forecasts I've seen.


----------



## shroomin fred (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm in Macon county, btw.


----------



## basementguru (Apr 15, 2014)

My in laws live in Macon. Hopefully I will be able to find some this year! Didn't have any luck last year


----------

